# D&D General Not gonna worry, Will just keep playin (+)



## SkidAce

I've been here for nearly the entire D&D ride, and at first I was concerned about "today's news".  Cause I'm a big fan of Dancey and his efforts.

But I realized that it doesn't matter. I am just going to keep on gaming.  Ninjas will not come to my house and take my books (and even if they did I could probably reproduce enough from memory to still keep playing).

There were times in the late 70s and 80s were it was hard to find gamers in the environments I was in, but we met each other and played, made house rules, and had fun.  If the whole thing crashes (and I doubt it will) we will just press on....which is the point of this "plus" thread.

*How Would You Keep Gaming and What Good Methods Would Your Group Adopt?*

For us, since due to schedules, travel, and job moves, we have become spread out and mostly game together online;

a.  Probably create Excel or equivalent character sheets.  Could use hand written, but in the last decade or so we have really gotten used to at least basic calculations.

b. Discord for chat, definitely. (Maybe dice roller, maybe not, we are trusting sorts.

c.  Theater of the mind for the play?  We love us some maps though.  Hmmmm.

d.  We have used Roll20 for nothing but token position and maps, could continue in that manner.  Or I could draw a map and have a camera pointed at it, and move stuff for folks.


So really, assuming the sky is falling and the Armageddon has commenced, what *cool ideas* do you have for playing in "isolation" if you had to?*

(no OGL debates/arguments here please)


----------



## Scribe

SkidAce said:


> How Would You Keep Gaming and What Good Methods Would Your Group Adopt?




The books remain, and there is more content than we could consume in a lifetime really out there on the web.


----------



## Stormonu

With access to physical books or PDFs, it will never be an end for me.  Many of the RPG games I own have long outlived the company and they are still of value to me.  I live near a college and a FLGS, I doubt I'll ever run out of players if I go looking.  I even used to joke that I had kids so I could make my own gaming group.  With them both now running their own games, I doubt I'm ever going to run out of a chance to play if I really want to.


----------



## iserith

SkidAce said:


> I've been here for nearly the entire D&D ride, and at first I was concerned about "today's news".  Cause I'm a big fan of Dancey and his efforts.



What happened today?


----------



## Clint_L

iserith said:


> What happened today?



A really badly written (as in, the writer doesn't even understand how basic grammar works) "leak" of WotC threatening to tear up the OGL and generally acting like a Bond villain was pushed by clickbait YouTubers and this was enough to cause a frenzy of conspiracy theories and internet lawyering and all the usual stuff that has nothing to do with the game.

D&D will be fine. It survived the implosion of TSR. Twice. It's way beyond any of these tempests in teapots.


----------



## CleverNickName

SkidAce said:


> So really, assuming the sky is falling and the Armageddon has commenced, what *cool ideas* do you have for playing in "isolation" if you had to?*
> 
> (no OGL debates/arguments here please)



I've been jonesing to start up a full-bore, 1st-to-36th-level D&D campaign using the old BECM rules and classic modules.  Roll20 has all of the stuff I need to keep playing remotely; I have hardcopies and PDFs of all of the materials that I can copy-paste in as needed, and I have a half-dozen geeky friends who are ready and willing for an old-school romp through The Keep on the Borderlands.  Or the Isle of Dread.  Or Rahasia, or The Master of the Desert Nomads, or Twilight Calling.

So yeah, we're gonna be just fine.


----------



## MNblockhead

There are few things in my life that I am feel more secure about than I'll be able to continue playing D&D so long as I'm alive and physically and mentally able. Assuming my personal financial situations remains stable and I don't find myself in some WROL hellscape, almost nothing will change for me if WotC goes away. I would lose access to D&D Beyond at most. Already have that monster stats, spells, abilities, etc. saved in D&D beyond. The fluff I care most about I have in physical books.

I will still have my VTT, all content in my VTT. I will still have all the books. I will still have all third-party digital and physical material. 

The only thing I can see doing differently is that if DDB went away, I might scan my books into PDF format and OCR them. 

Or just play a system other than D&D but I read this post as asking how we would continue to play D&D, specifically, is D&D was no longer available for new content and DDB went away.


----------



## delericho

I'm reasonably sure that the news isn't true - it doesn't pass the smell test for me, and the OGL was specifically written to prevent this sort of thing.

However, I am currently running what is probably my last-ever campaign. If this does turn out to be true, and WotC attempt to de-authorize OGL 1.0, _whether they succeed or not_, then replace that "probably" with "definitely". And, until such time as the OGL 1.1 is published, and we can see the damage for ourselves, I won't be buying any more D&D books. Which is a small loss, both to them and to me, but there it is.

So yeah, I'll continue playing as I am. For now. But I _am_ worried.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

SkidAce said:


> So really, assuming the sky is falling and the Armageddon has commenced, what *cool ideas* do you have for playing in "isolation" if you had to?*



Well, at least for my current game, I would simply keep running Dungeon World for my friends. We're a few months out from the 5th anniversary of the game, and Big Plots are _finally_ coming to fruition, seeds the players and I planted way back in spring 2018.

Apart from that...? Who knows. Maybe I'd try my hand at actually building a system effectively from scratch. I've had ideas in that direction for ages, and if D&D's openness is going up in a cloud of nuclear smoke, perhaps people would actually be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Yora

delericho said:


> So yeah, I'll continue playing as I am. For now. But I _am_ worried.



About what?


----------



## Knorrrssk

The leak is obvious nonsense. The sky is not falling. And it won't spell the end of D&D.
But if it did, nothing would change for me. I'm used to running unsupported versions of D&D. I have everything I need to keep playing the D&D of my choice for the rest of my life, as does anyone else. D&D Beyond might end, but it's not like a digital toolset is vital for playing the game.


----------



## delericho

Yora said:


> About what?



The OGL. While _this_ leak doesn't ring true, there is clearly more to the story than we know.

But the OP asked us not to discuss that here, so I'll say no more.


----------



## Schmoe

I already have more material than I could ever hope to run.  I'm still looking at 7 Paizo APs, a host of old Dungeon magazines, Necropolis, and a whole bunch of other adventures/campaigns that I'm itching to play.  Plus my own home-brew ideas.  And that's just 3rd edition/Pathfinder.  I have plenty of 1e and BECMI material I never got to, as well as pretty much all of 5e that's been published so far.  Plus I'd like to try playing in some other systems, maybe start a Car Wars campaign, and other random ideas.  Considering I get through a campaign about once every 3-4 years (at best), that should take me out until I'm 6 feet under.

TL;DR - I'm not too worried.


----------



## DEFCON 1

It's all so silly.

3E was "open"... 4E was "closed"... 5E was "open"... 1D&D was "closed"... yadda yadda yadda.

There's absolutely no reason to think that the "Official" Dungeons & Dragons game won't "re-open" again somewhere down the line, so being worried about anything having to do with this game is unnecessary.  Even if the money people at Hasbro kill 5E's momentum with an attempt at monetization, all that will happen is that the game will slow down, the D&D team at Wizards will get gutted, a new group of folks will be hired to come into the design room, and then 6E/7E (whatever naming convention suits you) does what Mearls did with 5E and get the game back on its feet in a bunch of years.

Second verse same as the first.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

My issue is that, having played countless RPGs over 30+ years, and having found relatively lighter ones with less prep play pretty great, I probably wouldn't want to run D&D without digital tools supporting it. They've been really helpful for my main group particularly. I'm not just talking about VTTs, but a probably integrated character builder, searchable rules databases, and so on. Currently for 5E only Beyond offers that (4E's offering was slightly better, weirdly, in terms of what it could do, but was much clunkier-looking and relied on Silverlight lol).

Without all that, I'd be willing to play D&D, but I wouldn't be willing to run it. Also, all my 5E "books" are on Beyond, because I don't have space in my stupid London flat for a whole ton more books. I haven't bought a physical RPG book for like, four or five years? Maybe longer.

On the bright side, I haven't got a bunch of 5E adventures/campaigns I want to run, because I've largely run my own campaign/adventures in 5E (like 4E), so it's not like I'll be stamping my foot and cursing!

So I think my main idea would be to just run a different game. Maybe PF2, maybe Worlds Without Number, maybe DIE, who knows!


----------



## Oofta

The 5E system works reasonably well for me and I've always run campaigns that I created and, if I buy modules it's only for inspiration.  I don't see anything changing.  While I prefer in-person gaming we do currently include my nephew and his SO in a game my wife runs, I don't see that changing.  People are still playing variations on D&D from decades ago, why would it change?

As long as I can continue gaming, I will.  For the foreseeable future it will be D&D.  I may have to go back to a spreadsheet I created before DndBeyond was released.  I might write an app to do some of the work for me, like I did in the past.  But as long as I can find even a couple of people to play, I'll be rolling those D20s.


----------



## Yora

Whatever happens, the only edition of D&D I have any interest in is Old-School Essentials.

Worst case scenario is that nothing changes for me at all. Anything that makes 6th edition less popular and get people more interested in other existing editions can only be of benefit to my campaigns.


----------



## mamba

None of the content I own goes away, and I own more than enough already. So technically this has no impact even if I stop buying stuff altogether, that does not mean I am indifferent to this change, quite the contrary


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark

It might be good to point out that nobody is going to force you to use any VTT or other online tools, libraries, wikis, or whatever. Playing D&D is actually entirely voluntary, and you are free to use whatever tools you like. 

In our group we play at a table, use the PHB, MM and DMG (books made of paper) and we recently bought new dice! So our group definitely entered the Age of the Fruitbat.


----------



## mamba

Baldurs_Underdark said:


> It might be good to point out that nobody is going to force you to use any VTT or other online tools,



and I’ll make sure it stays that way for me, not liking the new direction one bit right now


----------



## Bitbrain

My group has already made the decision not to move on to 1D&D, so we’re probably going to stick with 5e for the foreseeable future.

I’ve also recently purchased a copy of Basic Fantasy (which looks drop-dead easy to customize and modify for home game use) and might ask my group to let me run an OSR campaign for them.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Yora said:


> Whatever happens, the only edition of D&D I have any interest in is Old-School Essentials.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that nothing changes for me at all. Anything that makes 6th edition less popular and get people more interested in other existing editions can only be of benefit to my campaigns.



I mean, the true worst-case scenario is that Old-School Essentials is forced to cease publishing and all books/content/supplements for it are driven out of direct sale (e.g., only available via resale), at least until they can be sufficiently scrubbed of "enforceable" problems (note quotes--a lot of this is "probably not actually enforceable by law, but _de facto_ enforceable by the cost of bringing the issue to court.") Now, perhaps that still isn't a problem for you, because you have enough material or don't care about new material being created. But it's certainly a worse case than "5e/6e bombs, and my game can pick up some of the slack!"


----------



## SkidAce

iserith said:


> What happened today?



that "leak" about the OGL from yesterday had me concerned for the future at first.

So I told my friends about how we could continue forever basically, and decided to discuss good ways of doing that here.


----------



## SkidAce

CleverNickName said:


> I've been jonesing to start up a full-bore, 1st-to-36th-level D&D campaign using the old BECM rules and classic modules.  Roll20 has all of the stuff I need to keep playing remotely; I have hardcopies and PDFs of all of the materials that I can copy-paste in as needed, and I have a half-dozen geeky friends who are ready and willing for an old-school romp through The Keep on the Borderlands.  Or the Isle of Dread.  Or Rahasia, or The Master of the Desert Nomads, or Twilight Calling.
> 
> So yeah, we're gonna be just fine.



If its this one






I've used the "lizards" as background villains' forever.  Can't get anyone to go there though...hehe.


----------



## SkidAce

MNblockhead said:


> The only thing I can see doing differently is that if DDB went away, I might scan my books into PDF format and OCR them.
> 
> Or just play a system other than D&D but I read this post as asking how we would continue to play D&D, specifically, is D&D was no longer available for new content and DDB went away.



I do have a lot of older stuff I could scan to make it easier to share with my group...hand't thought of that actually because last ime I checked into OCRing stuff, it was not worth the time nor the effort.

You read the thread correctly, looking for thoughts and best practices to continue "IF".


----------



## SkidAce

delericho said:


> I'm reasonably sure that the news isn't true - it doesn't pass the smell test for me, and the OGL was specifically written to prevent this sort of thing.
> 
> However, I am currently running what is probably my last-ever campaign. If this does turn out to be true, and WotC attempt to de-authorize OGL 1.0, _whether they succeed or not_, then replace that "probably" with "definitely". And, until such time as the OGL 1.1 is published, and we can see the damage for ourselves, I won't be buying any more D&D books. Which is a small loss, both to them and to me, but there it is.
> 
> So yeah, I'll continue playing as I am. For now. But I _am_ worried.



One of my main thoughts, similar to the time I had an rpg drought in the late 90s, is that I have more material and personal homebrew than we will ever need. I think thats when I created my custom runemaster class.


----------



## SkidAce

Ruin Explorer said:


> My issue is that, having played countless RPGs over 30+ years, and having found relatively lighter ones with less prep play pretty great, I probably wouldn't want to run D&D without digital tools supporting it. They've been really helpful for my main group particularly. I'm not just talking about VTTs, but a probably integrated character builder, searchable rules databases, and so on. Currently for 5E only Beyond offers that (4E's offering was slightly better, weirdly, in terms of what it could do, but was much clunkier-looking and relied on Silverlight lol).
> 
> Without all that, I'd be willing to play D&D, but I wouldn't be willing to run it. Also, all my 5E "books" are on Beyond, because I don't have space in my stupid London flat for a whole ton more books. I haven't bought a physical RPG book for like, four or five years? Maybe longer.
> 
> On the bright side, I haven't got a bunch of 5E adventures/campaigns I want to run, because I've largely run my own campaign/adventures in 5E (like 4E), so it's not like I'll be stamping my foot and cursing!
> 
> So I think my main idea would be to just run a different game. Maybe PF2, maybe Worlds Without Number, maybe DIE, who knows!



Would Excel character sheets cover the character portion?  I once even had an Access database, but I would not want to rebuild that monstrosity.


----------



## Laurefindel

The more I like the game, the more I play it with little work involved.

The less I like the game, the more I have fun homebrewing the crap out of it.

I call this a win-win scenario


----------



## GMforPowergamers

SkidAce said:


> *How Would You Keep Gaming and What Good Methods Would Your Group Adopt?*



for the second time in 30 years I don't know


----------



## Ruin Explorer

SkidAce said:


> Would Excel character sheets cover the character portion? I once even had an Access database, but I would not want to rebuild that monstrosity.



I mean, if someone else had prefilled all the data from all Feats, races, classes, subclasses, equipment etc., probably. But am I going to type that stuff in? Life's too short.


----------



## hedgeknight

I don't give three $#!+$ what happens to WotC or the OGL. Like many others, I have enough materials to game two lifetimes. If WotC were to crash and burn today, I'd go home, start a fire, grab a bottle of brown water, and celebrate the defeat of the BBEG.


----------



## el-remmen

The way I always have, running games for friends and sharing the stuff I make up online with other people or making handmade zines that fall beneath the notice of WotC/Hasbro.


----------



## DarkCrisis

No need to feel put off by D&D, keep playing whatever version you like, but do keep in mind there is a wealth of other RPGs out there for all kinds of different genres.  RPGs may have began with D&D but it doesn't end there by a long shot.


----------



## Clint_L

To put this in context, Marvel went bankrupt in the late 90s. The comic book business was in collapse, their movie rights were all over the place and had never been used to make anything except a few risible B films, and there was much talk of The End.

They seem to be doing okay.

My point is that once an IP reaches a certain level of cultural saturation, it's really hard for it to go away, barring massive cultural shifts that are way outside its control. It might languish for a time, but there will be a reservoir of awareness and nostalgia that keeps it alive and ready for a resurgence. D&D has that level of cultural saturation - in fact, that is what is sparking Hasbro's talk of better monetizing it.

So OP has the right attitude - just keep playing it how you like and making more great adventures.

I need to do a better job of ignoring all the agitated threads that jump onto whatever the latest rumour is and go into a frenzy. I find them frustrating because it feels to me like a lot of folks are just here to root against D&D, or against the current version of D&D, and I don't understand why that's a thing. So I start arguing and become part of the problem.

Edit: I love D&D. I have since I was introduced to it at 12 years old. I run the D&D Club at my school, and the game has made such a positive impact on so many kids. Last summer, I ran my first summer camp for mostly neuro-divergent kids, and they were so happy - I cannot tell you how many parents were just thrilled that their child was excited to be with another group of kids, socializing and having a great time. I have had parents tell me that their child never had a real friend before they started playing this game. I talked to one mom on the phone who was crying, telling me that her kid, who had never had a single friend over, just had a D&D birthday party with 7 other kids at their place, and now they play every weekend, almost.

I get that other RPGs are great, too. I play many of them, and I introduce students to them, too. But D&D is the thing that everyone knows about - it is the gateway for almost all these kids. I have seen it have such a positive impact, over and over. So I root for it to keep doing well, and I get defensive of it. And WotC has sponsored our club via access to a ton of free stuff on DnDBeyond, and I want to speak up for that. Painting them as corporate villains really rubs me the wrong way, because in my direct experience they are the opposite of that.

Edit 2: Each time I read this thread's title, the voice in my head sounds like Wooderson from _Dazed and Confused_ (Matthew McConaughy's character). Just keep p-l-a-y-i-n'.


----------



## hedgeknight

Clint_L said:


> I need to do a better job of ignoring all the agitated threads that jump onto whatever the latest rumour is and go into a frenzy. I find them frustrating because it feels to me like a lot of folks are just here to root against D&D, or against the current version of D&D, and I don't understand why that's a thing. So I start arguing and become part of the problem.



Clint, spot on man. I need to do likewise.


----------



## Micah Sweet

DEFCON 1 said:


> It's all so silly.
> 
> 3E was "open"... 4E was "closed"... 5E was "open"... 1D&D was "closed"... yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to think that the "Official" Dungeons & Dragons game won't "re-open" again somewhere down the line, so being worried about anything having to do with this game is unnecessary.  Even if the money people at Hasbro kill 5E's momentum with an attempt at monetization, all that will happen is that the game will slow down, the D&D team at Wizards will get gutted, a new group of folks will be hired to come into the design room, and then 6E/7E (whatever naming convention suits you) does what Mearls did with 5E and get the game back on its feet in a bunch of years.
> 
> Second verse same as the first.



That's still a bunch of years without 3PP content, and a bunch of creators who are out of luck.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Micah Sweet said:


> That's still a bunch of years without 3PP content, and a bunch of creators who are out of luck.



I am unconcerned with not having new 3PP content or the creators that make it.

Others feel differently, and that's fine.


----------



## Mind of tempest

I have considered leaving dnd if it does wrong but I got no idea what to move too


----------



## Dioltach

I remember the days when it was understood that all you needed to play D&D was a PHB, a DMG, a MM (or MC) and some dice. Anything else is nice, but not necessary.

As matters stand, even after culling my collection of countless books and boxed sets, I still have shelves of d20 material: 3.5E, D20 Modern, Star Wars D20, various d20 variants. Plus my 1st edition Dark Eye boxed sets and BECMI. I can play face to face with friends, or via Teams/Zoom/Skype. I'm happy.


----------



## hawkeyefan

For my gaming group that plays a lot of D&D, I’m not concerned. We can continue on with the 5e stuff if we want. Or if people are excited by One D&D, then we can do that. I’ll also continue to GM new games for them whenever possible.

For my other gaming group, D&D isn’t on the menu, so whatever happens is a non-issue.

For folks who create content for sale, I hope the new license allows them to continue doing so. If it doesn’t, I hope there is sufficient wiggle room to basically keep making stuff just without the official 5e stamp.

Most of all, though, I hope that this makes folks… both gamers and designers… look into other games. There’s so much out there to play, and not everything designed meeds to be 5e compatible.

I think the fans are a better and more capable steward of both D&D and the hobby overall.


----------



## Stormonu

hawkeyefan said:


> I think the fans are a better and more capable steward of both D&D and the hobby overall.



Well, at least a bigger pool to draw from for someone to get it “right”.  Find who’s making what you like and support them moreso than bothering with who has the legal IP rights.


----------



## Schmoe

To be honest, it seems like this is maybe a bigger concern for 3PP than for players.  At least it certainly is for my playstyle.  I definitely would hate to see this develop for the havoc it might wreak on 3PP.  I'm not worried about any personal impact.


----------



## SkidAce

Mind of tempest said:


> I have considered leaving dnd if it does wrong but I got no idea what to move too



But keep in mind, the point of this thread is you dont have to leave D&D.

I mean feel free too, I play Champions, Rifts, Fate, Savage Worlds, Alternity, etc., but you dont have to.


----------



## SkidAce

Dioltach said:


> I remember the days when it was understood that all you needed to play D&D was a PHB, a DMG, a MM (or MC) and some dice. Anything else is nice, but not necessary.
> 
> As matters stand, even after culling my collection of countless books and boxed sets, I still have shelves of d20 material: 3.5E, D20 Modern, Star Wars D20, various d20 variants. Plus my 1st edition Dark Eye boxed sets and BECMI. I can play face to face with friends, or via Teams/Zoom/Skype. I'm happy.



This is my point.

Well, and also any good ideas to facilitate if we lose Beyond and/or Roll20 type stuff.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Once I surveyed the wreckage and saw what was left, I would either roll with my existing books indefinitely -- I am very confident with homebrewing --  or move to a good surviving system. 

It would take very little effort to nudge me back to Castles & Crusades. And now that I am back into my homebrewing swing, I'd likely release stuff under their third party license to make the game more my tastes (replaces the SIEGE Engine with a standard d20 resolution system, create a list of what pseudo-skills characters get based on their primary stats instead of just having the poor DM wing it).

Alternately, I could probably get scooped up by Shadow of the Weird Wizard.

In any case, I'm happy how much of my library is either systemless or OSR, since it's easy to convert to whatever would come next.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Shadow of the Weird Wizard.



Once it releases! Its been a while since we've had news of it.

That's a problem I have: both my go-to non-D&D games (SotDL and F-AGE) are supposed to be offering new core rule books someday so I'm kinda waiting on them to start a new campaign.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Tales and Chronicles said:


> Once it releases! Its been a while since we've had news of it.
> 
> That's a problem I have: both my go-to non-D&D games (SotDL and F-AGE) are supposed to be offering new core rule books someday so I'm kinda waiting on them to start a new campaign.



I suspect both will be publishing this year, given current mood amongst gamers and designers.

In the meantime, lining up what you'd want to use with a new system is also fun, IMO. I could easily imagine assembling a future campaign with Magical Industrial Revolution, The Stygian Library and the City Watch for a _very_ Terry Pratchett campaign.


----------



## UngainlyTitan

I am mostly committed to online play and mostly via Fantasygrounds. If the new stuff is not available that way, I may buy the books and hand roll the changes or I may ignore the new stuff and stick with what I have.


----------



## MNblockhead

SkidAce said:


> I do have a lot of older stuff I could scan to make it easier to share with my group...hand't thought of that actually because last ime I checked into OCRing stuff, it was not worth the time nor the effort.



You could get a monthly subscription to Adobe Acrobat, makes OCRing a breeze also easy to save in MS Word format. Then cancel the subscription and use free readers for viewing and searching. There are free solutions for scanning to PDF and manipulating PDFs, including OCR, but the money is minimal. I could get everything scanned in under a month.  

I used to use a product call Paper Port for Nuance which was excellent for scanning, organizing, and searching paper documents. Evernote is also pretty good. But I'm back to having my docs stored in ways that can be accessed by multiple tools easily. Local files, sync'd to Google Docs. I still have a lot of stuff in Evernote that I would like to export out as individual docs in based file system. Just too lazy.


----------



## pogre

I ran a "dead" rpg for years with WFRP 1st ed. I could do the same with D&D. I do like being involved with a current rules set, but if I were inclined to be left behind - it's no big deal, I have done it before.


----------



## Mind of tempest

SkidAce said:


> But keep in mind, the point of this thread is you dont have to leave D&D.
> 
> I mean feel free too, I play Champions, Rifts, Fate, Savage Worlds, Alternity, etc., but you dont have to.



it is more if it goes badly people are likely to want to move on but nothing really feels up my street and getting a game is hard already for me.


----------



## Clint_L

I have no plans to stop playing D&D. I think all the OGL stuff is a tempest in a tea pot; I'm not worried about it in the least. As long as the game continues to be fun, that's what matters. And I have enough stuff to play forever, so buying new products from WotC or anyone else has been optional for a long time. Like always, I'll buy new stuff if it looks fun.


----------



## FormerLurker

I decided six or seven months ago that I'd be skipping 6th Edition as I already own that edition, and don't need another X.5 Edition. 

After being deeply, deeply disappointed by Ravenloft I thought that was going to be the final D&D book I would ever but, but decided to make a one-time exception for Dragonlance to run that with my online group. It's unfortunate that after buying every 5e book for seven or eight years after 2020 I just stopped buying content. WotC only seems interested in selling to new players 20 years my juniour. 

I'll keep playing for now and see how long that lasts. I imagine when my online or in person game ends, finding a new group still playing 5.0 will be a challenge. So I'll probably just have to stop playing or move onto other games. That can be particularly hit-or-miss. It took me two months of constant looking to find a VtM game I liked. 
I'll sit back and enjoy it while it lasts, knowing my time in the hobby now has an unknown deadline...


----------



## cbwjm

I'll still be playing, I don't think my friends and I are going to give mush thought to any potential changes in the OGL. Even though I'm planning to buy the new version, it looks like an improvement, we'd still play even if we stuck with what we currently have instead of moving to oneDnD, plenty of material and we make plenty of our own stuff so it's unlikely we'd get tired of using what we've got.


----------

